
Asset tracking API with BLE mesh - jimiasty
http://blog.estimote.com/post/165720366660/estimote-introducing-low-power-asset-tracking-api
======
jimiasty
Hi HN, This is Jakub, founder of Estimote.

We just launched a new Asset Tracking API. Bluetooth beacons attached to walls
can now scan and locate smaller beacons attached to objects and pass that
location data to the Cloud via low-power mesh network they create.

Via API it is possible to access quasi-real-time location of these assets on
the floorplan.

If you have any questions we are around.

